# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Meditating laying down

## NovaKZ

There are differences between sitting meditation and laying down meditation. I know there more chances to fall asleep while laying down but I feel very uncomfortable to mediate while sitting

----------


## Oneirin

A lot of eastern traditions place an emphasis on the seated postures because they feel this influences awareness. Some are more strict (zazen) while others are slightly less strict with posture. If laying down postures get you to do a practice which you wouldn't otherwise do though, go for it! (In my opinion). If you're set on developing the habit this may help you transition to practicing. I'd say it depends on what you're trying to do with your meditation practice. 
What's interesting is that the Tibetan tradition uses may different laying-down positions throughout the night practice of dream yoga. Transitioning from tiger postures (also used by taoists) to power postures, slightly reclined etc. They feel all of these have influence over different energies moving throughout the body during the night cycle.
I hope that helped! You'll probably get many different perspectives when it comes to meditation though.

----------


## Ommo

For me it feels almost completely different practice when meditating sitting and laying own. Like Oneirin said it depends on what you are aiming at. I do vipassana-practices sitting and the concentration really builds up sharp and it's easy to observe all that's going on and how things build up. When trying to do same formal meditation practice while laying it's much more holistic process with a totally different feel. I can do it for a hours, but it seems nothing happens but then suddenly I find myself for example in a deep state of concentration or in some altered state of consciousness. So the formal practice seems to be working while laying but it just feels and builds up very different.

Atm I'm also doing various lucid dreaming practices while laying down. And I've doing spontanous dream yoga practices since I was like 8 years old. Like playing with hypnagogic images and going through various altered states of consciousness before actually falling asleep. These prolly strongly affect my overall feeling of what's happening in the laying down posture.

----------


## Valis1

How are you sitting?

Layer pillows or blankets under you, check and see which height is most comfortable for you to sit at, if you are doing the half or full lotus. 

Many people who have back trouble sit in a chair, as long as your spine is pretty straight and comfortable it should work well.  

It is generally harder for me to focus when laying down. Some times when my back is hurting ill start with sitting on the floor and then move to a inclined position laying on my back.

----------


## NovaKZ

Thanks!! 
Now I'm going a little OT but I want to ask you, how did you reach those altered states of consciousness. Usually I lay down, concentring on my breath. I don't "feel" nothing, and also no hipnagogic imagery. How can I understand that I reached those state of consciousness.

----------


## Gyalogos

With this questions and aims in your head, you cant meditate. If you meditate, you sh*t on everything (sorry...). No interes in HI, or "higher consciousness", or psychedelic experiences. If I am in HI, I look behind the things appearing. They are there, to get over them. When you meditate you are free. Totally. With WILD the same. There are no expectations and worries, about time and "effects". just awareness in mind, and relaxation in body.

----------


## Valis1

Nova the mind naturally moves into the meditative state through stable concentration and open awareness, one can't will any particular state really, they result directly from the method. As you progress over a period of time the state gets stronger, new aspects start to emerge.

----------


## Karlitaki

@NovaKZ 
same with me.. i cannot really meditate sitting with crossed legs for example, i believe doing anythin with crossed legs needs really mastering and even with normal sitting cus u have to balance ur body and dont move, maybe u lay against the wall but thats different story ^^ anyways when u cross ur legs u block breathing in some way (read more on google etc i forgot exactly what it is) and laying seems to be the best.. but .. u just... fall asleep Lol =D

----------


## novis

I also meditate laying down. It's a little bit harder to keep focus but if you do it when you are not to tired it's easier. Just have to try a little harder.  :smiley:  You can also drink some coffe before, it helps me to keep focus.

----------

